
Release: CouchDB 1.0 Finally Here - alexpopescu
http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/810615197/release-couchdb-1-0-finally-here
======
alexpopescu
... and if I'm not mistaking, you can also get a free, hosted CouchDB account,
thanks to Couch.io

